# Project: Shop Dog



## CyberDruid (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been without my own rig for quite a while now. I use the HTPC or the kid's rig when I need to go online...and that is pretty stale. Plus I have a need to bench once in a while...just for my own pleasure...to knock the rust off my OC skills. So obviously I've been thinking about building myself a rig. I have some seriously old bundles in storage...but my love for socket A, 754 and 478 is not great enough to revive one of those dinosaurs...too slow and inefficient. So they still sit there collecting dust.

A friend of mind, a fellow modder by the handle Syrillian, passed away recently and I found myself gifted with a d-tek FuZion 775 water block. That was the beginning of my itch to build myself a rig. I wanted to put my old friend's block to use.

Now when I went through my "fairly modern" hardware purge I refused to sell my Asus Blitz Formula P35 board. But that was it. Everything else went out the door. So I found myself scouring the FS threads on the 3 Forums I frequent for some core components to revive the Blitz...TPU, XS and OCN. You know how much fun that is to find that perfect deal. Being broke made it that much more of a challenge.

Well it took a little watching and waiting but I have an unmolested E8400, some G Skill DDR2, a Velociraptor 160GB and a Silverstone 750 headed my way. I recently replaced the hot and heavy HD3870 X2 in the HTPC with a passive HD 5450, so I even have a beast of a card laying in wait.

A little before that I saw an old friend was getting rid of his LC stuff and he ended up just about giving me his 140mm rad. A client I am building a rig for traded me some 140mm fans for labor. And I have a nice little MCP 355 with an XSPC Delrin top I use to test reservoirs before I ship. So with the core LC gear on hand it seemed inevitable that the Blitz would once again be under water. There is even a possible Fitseries 3 "Ice Cube" Acrylic Top out there threatening to land...stranger things have happened.

Now I always have some cases collecting dust in the shop...a Cosmos, some miscellaneous Antec boxes. And I have an odd assortment of tech bench prototypes I've built over the years, but rather than reuse some old idea I want to make a really nice, modern looking enclosure for this antique.

I usually reserve the "good stuff" for family, friends, or paying customers...and I just make do with whatever, but for some reason I feel like this time I am going to get the "good stuff" and I'll pull out all the stops constructing the case/bench/enclosure even though it's just for me

I've had a love for tech stations from day one. If you like to tinker it's a natural love to have. However the amount of dust I create in the shop makes it a filthy mess in no time. So I have been playing around with enclosed tech station ideas. Rather than ramble on I'll just wait and show you what I come up with as I go along.

One benefit of doing a lot of mod work for others is I have an ever growing pile of metal and plastic scrap to work with. And of course totes and totes of stuff that is not good enough to sell, but too good to throw away. Somewhere in that chaotic dumpster of PC possibilities  *Shop Dog *is going to emerge.

Enough talk. I'll be posting some pics as I start cobbling together the box. We all know what the other stuff looks like.


----------



## Luciel (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds good!

Just had a quick idea for an enclosed testbench, remember those old floppy enclosures? that opened up like a bank secure box if you know what i mean? essentially a diagonally cut shoe box with hinges at one end so you can open and close it if that makes sense.

Could work something out of that idea : )


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 5, 2011)

Cattle Rustler welded together a transforming station that could be vertical or horizontal...that's a neat idea. I am not tied down to a particular design yet...I've got a number of them bumping around in my head.

I know what you mean about the box...I am hoping this doesn't look at all like a box...I'm thinking more like a prop from some science fiction movie


----------



## Luciel (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope so, but yeah I didnt mean make it look like a box, just an example on what I meant


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 5, 2011)

I like the idea of a cover that pivots in a complicated way and hides itself...but I'm not sure if I want to go there. Sort of like the old style hard top convertibles that disappear into the trunk. And there's the old tambour top like you see on the old oak desks that slides out of sight into a roll...I've done plenty of that on Sea Rays. Maybe aluminum strips rivetted to an ABS sheet.

Like I said...lot's of ideas bumping around...just need to start digging like a dog in a dumpster until I find the right one.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2011)

*Run Shop Dog Run*

First iteration of Shop Dog is alive and running.



















I got home about 5 PM Saturday and by 3AM had revived...then killed the Asus Blitz SE

Short Story: Old tubing, it should be clamped. I don't care how it worked 3 years ago...today: clamp the tube.

Even after drying up the water that had started to pool over the top of the NB waterblock the board would only cycle...no boot. So I went to bed...I was beat anyway.

In the morning some 6 hours later the board was still damaged goods. I hauled the thing down to the shop and squirted Artic Thermal Cleaner Part 2 on the area surrounding the NB block and dabbed that up with an old sock and blasted it with my air compressor. Hauled it back up to the house (tubes clamped) and bingo bango the board was back to life

I fiddled with it a bit and got it up to 4050 stable enough to burn Prime 95 and poop out 11s 1M Super Pi times. All the bits seem to work extremely well. The E8400 boots to 4.5 using auto over clock setting in the BIOS I am sure with some tender tweaking I can get the volts down and the speed up.

The V-rap from TexBill is awesome. Mint. Over packed. A steal. It barely gets warm sitting on  an isolator mat on top of the DVD drive. The first location beside the PSU was just stupid...the PSU case get quite warm even at idle. 

I isolated the res/pump/rad/fan dingus using some silicon bushings. The whine of the 355/XSPC top is damn irritating. The isolators help, but I ended up putting the pump on a stout rheostat and turning it down. Even at the lowest speed the temps are reasonable...about 10-12 C over ambient.

Not bad for a "little" 140mm rad and a YL turning 1200 RPM.

Next iteration will be in a more compact form factor with some protection from the near constant cloud of dust, metal chips and spilled coffee which comprise the shop environment.

HW list seems pretty well finalized as I am pleased with the performance of every piece of the rig.

E8400 C0 Revision 4050mhz @ 1.48Vcore
G SKill DDR2 800 2 x 2GB 5 5 5 15 @ 1.8 DDR2 900 2.1
Asus Blitz Formula SE
EVGA 7900 GTX
WD Velociraptor 150GB
SilverStone 750 Modular
LiteOn DVD Burner
TrendNet Wirless G USB Dongle
Swiftech 140 Radiator
Yate Loon 140mm 1200RPM Fan
Swiftech MCP355 Pump
XSPC Delrin Top
Prism Res w/ Stand
Tygon 3/8-5/8 R3603 Tube
Feser Acid Green 10mm Tube
CCC Raptor X Acrylic Case Mobo Side Panel
MNPC Case Feet

KDS 17" LCD Monitor w/ Internal Speakers
Deck Legend Keyboard
MS IR Wheel Mouse

Seems like a perfectly adequate *Shop Dog*


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi m8,

here ya go.....


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn monitor died last night. For a while I thought the GFX or Mobo were talking a crap...then I tested the monitor and sure enough it was toast. Found a 21.5" Acer 1080p LED backlit LCD monitor for $120 shipped new. I was thinking about getting a used on of a FS thread...but that seemed like a risk.

Here's my improvised desk


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like you will be much happier with the new Acer monitor, anyhow, except for having to shell out unplanned dough.  I'm surprised to see a key missing from a Deck keyboard.  I've always heard their quality is numero uno.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 11, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Looks like you will be much happier with the new Acer monitor, anyhow, except for having to shell out unplanned dough.  I'm surprised to see a key missing from a Deck keyboard.  I've always heard their quality is numero uno.



I have a long standing tradition of pulling the caps lock key off every keyboard I use and throwing it away. This time I put it somewhere...not sure where anymore...but it is in an undisclosed location

Poor typing form is the problem...my left pinky slaps the Caps Lock and then I am raging.

Deck is okay. Not as robust as an IBM generic. The LED on the  F10 is out. The keys tend to get crud trapped under them...in the shop anyway. I need really fool proof equipment...because of my high level of foolishness...spilled coffee is a given...food crumbs, wood and metal chips, ashes, mysterious substances that shall remain unnamed and a fair amount of neglect is what any keyboard I use will suffer


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I decided to resuscitate a case instead of building one from scratch.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 12, 2011)

That's quite a reservoir you've got there.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2011)

I made it last night


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 13, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> I made it last night



You made your own reservoir?  

You glue acrylic together I assume.  Would to see some pictures of that if you ever do it again.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qgIHEik42M

You might want to check out my YouTube channel. I have hundreds of PC related vids there including how to build with acrylic http://www.youtube.com/user/CyberDruidtheModGod?feature=mhee


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome job CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2011)

Not bad for 17 hours in one shot. That case was so disgusting...filled with dead stink bugs and dust and there was some sort patina on it I imagine from flying insects pissing on it for 3 years. I had to use a scotch pad and orange oil on it to get back to the original finish.

And the guy that aborted on this OCN themed mod mangled the cut outs up top and in the front and on the bottom and drilled all these 1" holes in the mid panel...gah. I bought it pretty much for the side panel and wheels...but the case still had potential. So I let it sit and percolate on that shelf.

Glad I didn't turn it into a shotgun target now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

You did a fantastic job.  Also, I wouldn't mod Lian Li unless I knew what I was doing!


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

I saw in the 'Your PC ATM' that you are having some problems with XP right now. Maybe you should give one of the newer Linux Distros a whirl. Most of them have pretty solid out of the box support and they will run on a toaster.

If you are just farting around on the internet and listening to music, etc then that could be a nice free option.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 16, 2011)

kubuntu looks interesting. I have Ubuntu DSL and Mandriva on disk, but I have a slow internet and cannot torrent or DL a large distro.

I went to Vista 64 ultimate for right now and it allows usual functionality but plays hell with my upload and WLAN transfer speeds. I  HATE this sort of problem. I am not savvy about TSing network issues.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2011)

Did you update the Vista to the latest SP or is it RTM?  They changed something about the networking in Vista (can't remember what it was off hand - something like packet size or MTU) that made networking suck, and they undid it in a lter service pack.

Of course, make sure you have decent drivers for the networking components.  I had issues with some Realtek drivers that Windows Update wants to give to me...


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 17, 2011)

I finally ditched XP and installed Vista and I still have throttling on uploads. I have terrible internet anyway...3 down .5 up. But for some reason it's 2.5 down .2 up right now. It drives me crazy, as you may have guessed I am uploading stuff all the time to YT and other hosts.

Latest drivers installed etc. I've tried three different wireless USB devices. Right now I'm using an Edimax PCI wireless G expansion card. Seems like the only reliable uplink is Cat5e cable.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## techtard (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to have a slow connection like that. They offer "UP TO" those speeds, but usually only deliver 50-80% on slower internet connections.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 17, 2011)

I finally called service. There is some sort of issue with the physical line..hum...static. DSL suckage. Repair man tomorrow.

But that still does not explain why I cannot transfer files at even a fraction of the 54 I expect on my WLAN. Never have been able to. Only on the cabled PCs will files transfer at double digit speeds. I assume it is Vista sucking balls. I hate messing with an OS...I just want the damn thing to do it's job. I have never had an OS that just does it job...they all need to be diddled with and I am sick of that.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually, now that you mention it, I had a DSL router (Zyxel brand) that crapped out on me.  I think it was the wired ports that died, but the wireless was perfectly fine.  I got a new DSL modem/router and was back in business.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 18, 2011)

Line man came out and checked everything. Then my ISP went down for 8 hours. I HATE CenturyLink/Embarq they are teh suckage. 

I decided to sell Shop Dog. I'll be posting up in the FS here when I get some pics with the obligatory hand written dingus in frame.

I doubt anyone really wants a P35 rig...but I'm broke...so there you have it. Should've never bothered doing something for myself...all it does is make me feel guilty and even more broke than usual. Which is why I have once again announced my retirement from PC modding...it's a suck hole that consumes way more time than I care to devote...and I don't even want to get into the economics of trying to run a "Pro Case Mod" business...LMAO.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 19, 2011)

That's too bad CD. The PC should sell, but it would likely be easier to sell as is in local classifieds than a tech site like this. Online anyone can jump to the nearest e-tailer and see what the hardware is worth brand new (which tends to remove the focus from the work you put into it and custom fabbing and put it on raw computing performance). Anybody looking in a local classifieds ad for a computer is generally less knowledgeable about PCs (which isn't an excuse to rape somebody on price, of course, but you're more likely to end up finding somebody just getting into custom PC stuff and wanting a prebuilt, but better than dell-ish; where as online people usually want to part-out). That's my two cents, anyway.

As for the project of a shop PC, check this post by KH0UJ. Just because you're a pro modder doesn't mean you need to make it overly fancy. If you were really intent on the goals you stated before, having a capable reliable shop machine, then a cheapo AMD APU based system in a custom cabinet might be what fits best. What I'd do: Sell shop dog for what it's worth (remembering the custom loop and the effort of modding you put into it). Build the new PC as cheap as possible, and work on putting the cabinet together in an expandable way. (which should be almost free if you've got the scrap materials for it) If at some point you find yourself more comfortable with your purse strings and feel the need to upgrade, the cab's there. If not, you didn't waste a bunch of money on a something silly like an SB-E with WC loop and discrete graphics for an internet machine. The custom cab brings all sorts of ideas to mind. Depending on your shop's construction you could duct vent into an adjacent room which will be dust free, or build a baffle to stop large dust and use a furnace filter or similar as a reliable, replaceable intake vent.


Either way, best of luck to you. Hope you won't stop chartered modding altogether, that'd be a loss for the PC community. Of course in the end it's your life, so what makes you happy is most important.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn-bah.  It's always fun to have you around, sorry things aren't working out.  Well, at least as a country and economy we maybe leaving the mid 1930's and heading into the early 40's.:shadedshu


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 19, 2011)

Proof?

lol

I'm sick of being broke is all. And being a PC modder is something I equate with being totally broke...because from the time I started this gig right up till this day money has been a problem.

I actually get a ton of pleasure from doing PC mods...it's like kinky sex.

I don't think that Shop Dog will sell...no one except me would waste their (tiny bits of) coin on something so antiquated...

I have some really old rigs...much older. 754, 478. And they still work  So if it was just about building a web browser I've got that. It was more about bringing that lovely Blitz SE back into action. It's such an amazing board. 

Then as usual things spiralled out of control.

Thanks guys. I'll be finishing up a large mod project soon and then I think I'll go back into hibernation.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2011)

Hate that mate... always enjoyed seeing something you're banging around on...


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 19, 2011)

I just received a 400mm Frozen Q reservoir. Now that calls for a custom case built from scratch. 

I may stop "Pro" modding, but I seriously doubt I can keep myself from building crazy stuff just to do it. It's more fun when I am not trying to make money of it anyway.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 20, 2011)

you need to arrange and neat those cables


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 20, 2011)

I never bother with that for myself. I look for airflow, the original reason for cable management. You would be surprised how many times excessive beautification of cabling results in a whole new kind of clutter...that whole "individual sleeving" thing just seems a bit ridiculous. I would be happy to do it for a client (and I am actually in the process of doing just that), but I am OLD school about this stuff. If it doesn't make the rig run better I see no reason for concern.

Now the stuff Mark (MKMods) was doing with hard wiring and eliminating visible cables with back side molex relocation...that's genius. No cables are better than pretty cables any day. But I am not heading that direction.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Oct 20, 2011)

nice rig bro...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> Now the stuff Mark (MKMods) was doing with hard wiring and eliminating visible cables with back side molex relocation...that's genius. No cables are better than pretty cables any day. But I am not heading that direction.



Man I loved that rig, sucks that I broke the motherboard from that build.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 21, 2011)

Little update. Still trying to sell this unsellable rig. Almost had it sold to a local sign shop but they got weird with me and I walked off rig in hand. Wanted to base the sale on getting some ancient plotter SW to work on Vista. I am no SW guru and was not going to base a sale on their obviously limited ability to install some proprietary SW. People are so strange. It's a PC. Install whatever you want on it...

And I am still trying to finish an Epic mod so I can retire in style...going to hand deliver that one to the client in NY. Currently getting parts powder coated and trying to finish up a bunch of sleeving. I hate sleeving. I never do that for clients, but this client has been such a great guy I decided to do it anyway...talk about a learning curve... endless rework to get that "Million Dollar PC" look of perfection.

As you can see I am not a big fan of perfection when it comes to my own cables 

But I am getting some decent results on my client cables.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Amazing job bro


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2011)

this thread is confusing me. isnt there any specific build? or a bunch of builds?


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 21, 2011)

Shop Dog is one build. I just felt like showing off my cables. I started by testing the components on a crazy tech platform that I later discarded in favor of a nice Lian Li Case I had sitting on a shelf for at least 2 years.  Managed to build a waterfall res and mod the case for LC and install everything in less than a day. Days like that make me think I could actually make a living building custom LCed rigs...then days like today where I spend 2 hours to sleeve 6 wires make me look forward to never modding again.


----------

